# Rabbit spay



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

I got Leuki spayed today, and I'm just wondering what the best aftercare for her is. Please advise me. They are usually in a shed, but I have now moved her into the conservatory as my other rabbit is not keen on coming inside. I wanted to keep her inside with me but I don't want to seperate them, what is for the best?

Also when we got home I let her out of the carrier, straight away she hopped about and eat some parsley and had some water, but since then hasn't been eating. How much does she need to eat? She has a follow up appointment tomorrow, which I am impressed by as it's inclusive of the spay. (which cost under £65 including, fibreplex, some pain relief for after plus pain relief injection and antibiotics).

She is also licking herself I'm scared she is going to lick the stitches out. 

please any advice would really be appreciated!!

I've wrote this on another website as well, I'm just looking for any advice please. I'm a panicker by nature so I'm feeling quite stressed right now!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as she keeps pooing and munching on some food, try her with absolutely anything that she likes! then she should be ok  The fibreplex will help keep her guts moving(good vets!) 

The stitches should be ok, just have a word with the vet about it yesterday.
I wouldnt keep her seperated from the other bunny for too long as it will break the bond 

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Has she poo'd yet? She'll be a little quiet for a few days, does she have stitches or glue? I would bring both bunnies inside so they can see/sniff eachother but not in together overnight to makesure she is left alone.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know if she has poo'd yet, I've just checked but I can't see any. I think it's possibly glue with butterfly stitches as well. I tried my best to bring them together, but Samba is all of a sudden scared stiff of me and I can't catch him and I really don't want to stress him more. I want to try now but I'm scared he will escape and be running outside all night. I don't know what to do! The whole thing is really upsetting me, not only does Leuki hate me now so does Samba!! I didn't envisage this at all!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

conservatories get quiet cold at night if its clear tonight u might want to put her in the house. when they are gassed it lowers the heart rate and that why vets advise to keep them in for a day or 2.

I would try to keep them next to eachother so they can sniff but not hurt eachother


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

There is a plug socket in there and I had a thermometer regulated heater on for her so it wasn't at all cold infact it was warmer then my house which is quite cold, I was in and out through out the night including 1am and 4am. The reason I didn't bring her in the house is because my other rabbit really isn't keen on inside though she actually does love it. They are together now though. She has also pooed and eaten, plus is drinking quite a lot, so I'm hoping that is a good sign. She has a check up appointment this evening.
Thanks for the responses!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad to hear she is doing so well


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Thankyou! The check up went ok, the vet said she has been licking (which I knew) but hasn't done any real damage, although it is slightly inflamed and we have another check up on saturday just to make sure it's ok. I really hope so!! She has more or less been eating normally since I posted on here, now she is restless and wants to get out from where she is, but I'm worried about her doing that so she is staying put for the time being. She is also back to destroying things so I'm hoping that means she is on the mend and not in too much pain.


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh and Samba is also back to binkying and being my friend!!:thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats!!! :thumbup:


----------

